# JWM Roasted Malt



## cgamst (30/9/13)

Hey all,

I in little old NZ and my LHBS doesn't stock JWM Roasted Malt and I haven't been able to find any info on colour/taste or a suitable substitute... is anyone able to make any recommendations?

My reason for asking is I want to put up a brew of Better Red Than Dead!


Any help would be much appreciated.


(I would have posted this in the recipe section, but alas it will not let me)


----------



## Not For Horses (30/9/13)

I use roasted un-malted barley 350L in my red ale and that should give you a nice deep red hue.
Make sure you don't get black barley though. That will be around 500-600L.


----------



## pk.sax (30/9/13)

Caraaroma malt. Ducks nuts for colouring the beer red. Red nuts.


----------

